# VERY BAD NEWS ~ VERY GOOD NEWS



## Torty Mom (Sep 2, 2011)

Well good news first Lisa (nascarmw) is coming home tomorrow!!!

Bad new, I have been crying all evening, her tortoise Elliott died today. I am sick to my stomach, I can't stop crying, I don't even know what to say or do. He was her life and kept her going with all the surgeries she has had this past year. This is just a blow she does not need and I feel like I let her down. 

Her husband has no idea what happened, said he fed him and when he came home, he had already passed. This is just aweful, if I could stop tomorrow from coming I would.......


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 2, 2011)

Darn, I am very sorry to hear that for her.


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad to hear she is coming home. So sorry to hear about Elliot  Hugs to you and to Lisa.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 2, 2011)

so sorry about Elliot. happy tho your friend is coming home from the hospital.

teri


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats awful (elliot )
Glad your daughters coming home! x


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 3, 2011)

My heart & prayers go out to you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you think she would like to have Mr.? He's a pretty nice tortoise, about 40 years old, with quite a few years left in him. Been a pet with one family for most of those years.

How old was Elliot?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2011)

Mary Ann......your in my thoughts kiddo , I have been delt a few hard blows these past few days myself, I guess this what makes us strong , the quest to live and move on . A loss that includes saddness or grief cannot take away the good memorys. 
Hang in there kiddo ......and your friend too.........."Life is Better When Smiling" 

JD~


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Do you think she would like to have Mr.? He's a pretty nice tortoise, about 40 years old, with quite a few years left in him. Been a pet with one family for most of those years.
> 
> How old was Elliot?


 Yvonne, he was 8 almost 9 years old. That is a sweet thought I appreciate it.

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate your well wishes, I am still a complete mess, at this point, I don't think I can pull myself together to face her.... I am suppose to be at her house decorating for her homecoming, just can't do it....... I need to go on a long drive, one way with a tropical destination..........


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2011)

She needs you now, Mary Anne...I know its hard, but you need to pull yourself together for her sake. Get over there and put on a happy face for her. She's going to feel bad enough about the tortoise without you being sad too.

I was going to suggest meeting you halfway between here and there to bring you Mr. but I think it might be more fun for the both of you if (when she feels up to it) you both drive up here and "take the tour." We'll do lunch and talk turtles and, if she wants him, you can take Mr. back home with you.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Yvonne, sounds life a wonderful day. I'll let her know as soon as I can. He husband just called and she will be home at 11:15. I put my big girl panties on and we decorated her home, my boy's even helped. I have great kids! I was doing good for the last hour but not so good now. Sh*t is about to hit the fan.. my pits are sweating and I feel like I can projectile vomit, anyone wanna take my place? Please???? I have 14 minutes left.......


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 3, 2011)

You are doing it. Get through it as best you can, then think about Yvonne's offer, which is a wonderful opportunity when everyone is ready.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 3, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Thanks Yvonne, sounds life a wonderful day. I'll let her know as soon as I can. He husband just called and she will be home at 11:15. I put my big girl panties on and we decorated her home, my boy's even helped. I have great kids! I was doing good for the last hour but not so good now. Sh*t is about to hit the fan.. my pits are sweating and I feel like I can projectile vomit, anyone wanna take my place? Please???? I have 14 minutes left.......



Let us know how it goes. Keep pointing out the positives. She's home, she's going to recover and most importantly she has you as a friend.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope the telling went well. Sorta know what your going thru. I couple of weeks ago, due to an accident, a couple of hatchlings died under my care. I wanted to crawl into a hole, even now it's hard to talk about. I decided to face the person who gave them to me and let him know immediately, but I really would have rather just pretended it never happened. Just get it over with and then it will be sooner before you can all move on.

I know this was more serious and the tortoise important to the health of your friend, so I am not belittling that at all. I hope she takes Mister, because he really needs her. Sounds like they could both use each other right now get over the hurts and move on.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Yvonne, sounds life a wonderful day. I'll let her know as soon as I can. He husband just called and she will be home at 11:15. I put my big girl panties on and we decorated her home, my boy's even helped. I have great kids! I was doing good for the last hour but not so good now. Sh*t is about to hit the fan.. my pits are sweating and I feel like I can projectile vomit, anyone wanna take my place? Please???? I have 14 minutes left.......
> ...



Thanks Erin, your post had me cry with happy tears this time. 



Jacqui said:


> I hope the telling went well. Sorta know what your going thru. I couple of weeks ago, due to an accident, a couple of hatchlings died under my care. I wanted to crawl into a hole, even now it's hard to talk about. I decided to face the person who gave them to me and let him know immediately, but I really would have rather just pretended it never happened. Just get it over with and then it will be sooner before you can all move on.
> 
> I know this was more serious and the tortoise important to the health of your friend, so I am not belittling that at all. I hope she takes Mister, because he really needs her. Sounds like they could both use each other right now get over the hurts and move on.


Thanks Jacqui, I understand what you mean.


----------



## terryo (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah Mary Anne, I just read these posts. I'm so sorry..........be strong.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Lisa is doing amazingly well, blood pressure is normal, pulse is running around 90. My hub just made her a pepper jack cheese quasadila, and she ate half. We spoke a little about Elliott, trying to brainstorm what could have happened. Thanks for all your words of support you guys are awesome. I'm glad you guys are my friends, your words and encouragement help me get thru an aweful day. 

Angela, thank you so much for letting me cry on your shoulder last night, it meant the world to me. I really appreciate it, and it helped me get thru today. 

From the bottom of my heart I thank you all for being there for me!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad she is doing well and can talk about Elliott. She is lucky to have the support of both of you.


----------

